# sidi genius 5 and shimano spd sl



## madduck (Oct 13, 2005)

ordered a new pr of sidi's, my pedals were ancient spd-r's(i think. don't matter.) so i also ordered a new pair of spd sl's. the front screw that attaches the cleat fits fine, the back 2, not so good. they are to short. the screws thread in fine with no cleat, but with the cleat and washer the screw doesn't reach. 

anyone here know if this is a combo that won't work? any help and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

thx, cheers, jason


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

madduck said:


> .......... new pr of sidi's..........new pair of spd sl's........the screw doesn't reach.....


That's the deal. The Sidi screws are just too short.

Take the short screws to your LBS (to measure) and buy some longer ones.

I've done this for several SIdi shoes and have managed to collect some extra screws in case I lose one, which inevitably happens.

If you ordered the shoes and the pedals, I'd call that place and just ask to get some longer screws. They may just send them your way.


----------



## madduck (Oct 13, 2005)

thx merlin. guess i won't be putting my cleats on this mornin'. it'll give me a project for the weekend. 

cheers and safe riding, jason


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

SPD-SL cleats use special screws that have very wide shallow heads and a flanged base. I have not been able to get any screws that fit by asking at LBSs, even the good ones. 

But Shimano does make longer SPD-SL screws. The standard ones are 8mm. They are also available in 10mm and 12mm.

Before you buy longer cleat screws, try this: screw a rear screw into the shoe with no cleat, then use a screwdriver to pry outwards. The screws screw into a cleat plate inside the shoe, and it is often not quite seated against the sole. By pulling you can seat it just a bit. Do all the screw holes one at a time. Then install the cleats without the flat washers, and tighten the screws gently against the plastic cleat. Don't do it too hard and be careful about screwing them in too far and damaging the interior of the shoe. That pulls the plate a bit more. Be careful not to push down on the screws when removing them. Now try with the washers.

Doing that I got some Sidi 5.5s to work with the standard 8mm screws.


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

Are you using the silver screws that came in the package with the SPD-SL cleats?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> SPD-SL cleats use special screws that have very wide shallow heads and a flanged base. I have not been able to get any screws that fit by asking at LBSs, even the good ones.
> 
> But Shimano does make longer SPD-SL screws. The standard ones are 8mm. They are also available in 10mm and 12mm.
> 
> ...


Eric has the correct response. For some reason the Sidi Genius 5 requires the longer screws for the SPD SL. I have one pair of G5s that has an adaptor plate under the cleat. Because of that the longer screws are a must. All my other Sidis though don't have that issue and work with the short screw.

I will have to keep his suggestion in the back of my mind though for future reference...just never thought of doing that...Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

You can also visit your local Ace Hardware. I recently lost a screw off my shoes and found a very nice variety (even in stainless) at the hardware store. They had several lengths and found some very nice combinations indeed..

Hope this helps.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

alaris said:


> You can also visit your local Ace Hardware. I recently lost a screw off my shoes and found a very nice variety (even in stainless) at the hardware store. They had several lengths and found some very nice combinations indeed..
> 
> Hope this helps.


*NO* - As a previous poster said, the SPD-SL cleats need to use the screws Shimano provided or you need to order the long bolt kit. Not saying your cleats will explode if you use hardware store stuff, just saying it's not worth the chance since the correct bolts are only a few bucks.
Ref: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...himano-spd-sl-long-cleat-bolts-1554.31.1.html

To the OP - the SPD-SL cleats have a somewhat ramped profile in the screw recesses. Sliding the cleat forward on the shoe (or back can't exactly remember) may give you enough room to engage the screws. Then you can slide them to where you want them.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

OP: the booklet that came with your Genius 5s has very specific information about the size and length of bolt you need for the various major pedal types and the various SIdi sole types. If you don't have the booklet and can't find it on line, let me know by PM and I'll grab mine and let you know exactly what you're looking for (I can't get to mine right now).

I also think if your LBS doesn't have those bolts in stock, look at any good fastener store. It might be your hardware store, it might be a specialized fastener store. Look in the yellow pages. Sure you'vre probably not aware of them, but they exist. There is nothing magical about the bolts: they have a certain thread, head size and length. Again, that info is in the Sidi booklet. If you're unsure, take the bolt with you to the fastener store (ace or other). They can easily match the thread and get you the length you need. If you are at a do it yourself type store, just test your bolt on nuts they have and look at the thread spec for that nut - that will tell you what kind of bolt you're using.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got my Sidi Genius 5 and was going to put my cleats on tonight until I read this post. I checked the bolts just to be sure and they did not work. I called three different LBS and not one knew what I was talking about when I asked for the longer bolts. After explaining it to them everyone said they had never heard that but if I brought the shoes and cleats in I could go through their spare bolts to see what I could find. JensonUSA has them on their website but the shipping will be more then the bolts. Guess I will be hitting the LBS tomorrow.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

While I still don't see anything special about the shimano cleat bolts I have, if you really think there's something magical - other than simply the spec for the thread, diameter and length - get a set from PBK: 

http://www.probikekit.com/advsearch.php?AQUERY=cleats&INSTOCK=No&START=0&LIMIT=20

Less than $4, free shipping to US, you should have them in about a week.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Camilo said:


> While I still don't see anything special about the shimano cleat bolts I have, if you really think there's something magical - other than simply the spec for the thread, diameter and length


They're pretty special. I'm a mechanics geek from years of working on motorcycles and cars and bikes. I'm one of those people who read parts catalogs.

The SPD-SL cleat screw head is an unusual shape- large shallow flat head. That's not a standard screw head shape. The closest standard screw would be a socket button head screw.... but the standard ones have a head that is not as wide as the Shimano one, and is taller. If it's too tall it will hit the pedal body, possibly preventing the cleat from engaging. A head that's not wide enough may allow the rectangular "washers" to bend. The shoulder keeps the washer aligned under the head.

If I was at a stage race somewhere and lost a cleat screw, I'd use whatever I could get to work so I could race the next day. A slotted pan head screw from a LOOK cleat would proabably work. But I wouldn't run it long term. I've run into too many people having cleat problems to want to risk it. I keep a spare cleat and screws in my toolbox when I go to races.


----------



## bikeman68 (Feb 10, 2009)

*cleat screws*

I do all I can to avoid using the spd-L cleat screws!
Shimano has caused me a headache with their factory made screws that come with the pedals.Because the thread is cut deeper, theres a looser thread fit in the SIDI road shoe receptacles, so i end up stripping out the thread fittings in the sidi soles.i concluded this after trying the regular LOOK cleat screws as well as the chromed/hardened wellgo look type screws, with the proper thread dimensions that grab the core internal threading securely, so stripping shouldnt be a problem if you use a light grease.
The favorite solution for me is using the Look Keo provided screws or even better, the SIDI screws.They were made in longer sizes as well. If you need to custom size, get one of those MTB shoe cleat anchors (that insert under the innersole bed) and grind screw to length while rotating clockwise inside that steel retainer and you will get a nice grind that mimics machine facing, and minimizes any thread burrs that interfere with the initial insertion. Use saftey glasses, and pliers to hold anchor plate, and be careful, the grinding wheel can hurt flesh bad! Use water to cool off hot workpiece.


----------

